# Change the name of this sub-forum?



## mpo81 (10 Mar 2006)

We're definitely not the Security Branch anymore... what about a simple change to:

Combat Service Support and Branches > Military Police Branch

MPO81


----------



## MILPO (12 Mar 2006)

Aye, seconded....

Just an idea, don't know if it has already been thrown out there but what about a specific private forum on this site for specific trades, for example an MP only section or any other trade interested in having their own private forum?  It would provide a good opportunity to connect with other trade members in discussions that are trade sensitive and provide a private setting to discuss topics openly.  Just a thought....

Cheers


----------



## George Wallace (12 Mar 2006)

Just out of curiousity, how many Trade specific forums would you like to see?  I mean.....a round number of how many you would expect us to set up?


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (13 Mar 2006)

George Wallace, 

I don't think that anyone is criticizing the great work you and the rest of the directing staff do.  I think what was being asked was to rename this forum to reflect that there is no longer a "Security Branch".  It is now simply the "Military Police Branch" as has been indicated by MPO 81.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Mar 2006)

I'm fine with that question, but it doesn't answer the question I asked......How many more Trade Specific Forums does he figure we can or should open on this site?


----------



## MILPO (13 Mar 2006)

For the record, I wasn't suggesting or criticizing that what you folks do for this website wasn't enough, as has already been mentioned you do an excellent job.  I was curious if it would be possible (and i know it would be a lot of work) to have a seperate password protected forum on army.ca for specific trades, such as the military police, to discuss information openly yet privately with others throughout the country.
I wouldn't expect something of this proportion to be acted upon within a short period as I know it may take copious amounts of time and resources to set something like this up, it was merely an inquiry.

Cheers
MILPO


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Mar 2006)

Administrative considerations aside, I think a password protected board would probably be a bad idea because it gives a potentially false sense of security.

That is, people may feel more at ease posting sensitive information in that type of an environment, under the mistaken belief it's tucked away from prying eyes.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## cpl_spitz (3 May 2006)

To be quite honest I don't think it'd make sense to have the semi pte site for MP's to visit.  There is no way we'd be able to confirm their MP status ???.  So if you really want to get in touch with other MP's, look at your MDT when you're on shift and PM them, if they're not on a busy base they'd be happy to chat ;D, unless they're grumpy ...


----------



## Centurian1985 (3 May 2006)

Why would you need a seperate forum for 'private topics?'

1) if info is 'sensitive' it shouldnt be posted onto this site.
2) if people know you are posting 'sensitive inof' here you only attract more trollers and hackers 
3) no way to confirm identity of members


----------



## garb811 (4 May 2006)

Rolling into the game late after being too busy and distracted to post anything for ages...  I'm sure most know the following but maybe not, so:

There already is a forum for MPs to have private discussions, check out the Association website for how to register and gain access or speak with your Regional Rep.  

Should you desire just to shoot the breeze with MPs and retired MP/Provost/RCAF Police on a non-pay site, check out Myke Hamm's site, CAMPVETS.  For some strange reason, this one is much more active than the CMPA one.  I guess MPs are a tight fisted bunch who can't bring themselves to pry their wallets open to part with the pittance charged for membership.

If you want to correspond with a cross-section of the Cdn LE community in a closed forum, go to The Blue Line Forum.  There are MPs who are active and <gasp> respected contributors there.  

So, in addition to the administrative/security difficulties presented by Mr Bobbit and others, there's no reason to re-invent the wheel here.

Finally, regarding the suggestion to turn to your MDT for getting in contact with MPs, that works fine for those in a patrol car. Not all MPs work with SAMPIS and are SOL on that front.  I'd also humbly suggest that your Pol Ops would much rather you be working vice hiding out behind the rink PMing Bloggins in Comox about what happened on the last episode of 24...   

EDIT:  Grammar


----------

